# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  [InfoPath 2007] Remplir une drop down list avec un WS Sharepoint + compatible web

## Slimm

Bonjour,

Je dsespre depuis un bon moment pour russir  faire ce qui me semble trs simple  la base :

Remplir une drop down list dans infopath avec la liste de mes utilisateurs sur un site SharePoint.

J'y suis arriv avec ce tuto :http://weblogs.asp.net/jan/archive/2.../16/90533.aspx

Ca fonctionne, j'ai mes utilisateurs.
En gros il faut passer par une source de donnes provenant d'un fichier xml, cette source de donnes utilisant elle mme le webservice qui m'intresse dans ce cas ci (GetUserCollectionFromSite, qui renvoit un noeud xml contenant mes informations (c'est l que le fichier xml dcris ce noeud et qui permet de remplir ma drop down list).

Cependant, les 2 malheureuses lignes de code qu'il faut mettre pour faire marcher cette mthode 
(// The following function handler is created by Microsoft Office InfoPath. Do not
// modify the type or number of arguments.
[InfoPathEventHandler(EventType=InfoPathEventType.OnLoad)]
public void OnLoad(DocReturnEvent e)
{
            // Write your code here.
            thisXDocument.DataObjects["DummyUsers"].DOM.loadXML(
                        thisXDocument.DataObjects["Users"].DOM.xml);
}
)

ne fonctionnent pas en mode compatible infopath 2003 (web).

C'est l tout le drame, mon formulaire infopath, doit tre compatible 2003 web, car il est utilis dans mon workflow sur un site sharepoint, et si c'est pas compatible (code .Net compris), le formulaire refuse de se charger sur le site.

Je dsespre de trouver une solution  ::(: 
C'est quand mme assez important que cela fonctionne, sinon l'utilisateur devrait encoder lui mme le nom des personnes, et ce n'est pas envisageable ...

merci  ceux qui lirons jusqu'ici et qui pourrons m'apporte une solution !

----------


## Slimm

Rsolu :

Il faut oublier les Web Services dans ce contexte, il faut se diriger vers 

une liste SharePoint (dans InfoPath, grer connexions, Ajouter, Recevoir, depuis une liste SharePoint).
Il existe une liste par dfaut qui contient tout les utilisateurs du site, mais il faut bien la tenir  jour.

----------

